

Renraku OS: Networking, Hosted Mode, Moving Forward - daeken
http://daeken.com/renraku-os-networking-hosted-mode-moving-forw

======
Raphael_Amiard
It may be quite off topic and all, but i have a question for you daeken : How
is it to code such a project in boo, considering an OS project is at the same
time quite large , and quite low level in nature ?

I will look at the codebase someday, i'm very intrigued

~~~
daeken
It's fantastic. Downright fantastic. Even in portions that deal heavily with
memory directly (e.g. our AMD PCnet driver), we get the ease of use that Boo
and .NET give us. After working on this iteration of Renraku, I don't see
myself ever using a non-managed language for OS work again.

~~~
Raphael_Amiard
Thanks !

Do you use Boo's macro facilities ? I also saw that Boo has got pointer
manipulation facilities. Do you have to use that in the low level (-> drivers)
parts of your code ?

EDIT : I'm following your project since the beginning. Many kudos on your work
:)

~~~
daeken
We use Boo's macros now and we'll be using them even more soon. We don't use
Boo's pointers, however. They didn't exist when Renraku began, and our pointer
intrinsics are considerably more powerful. We use direct memory access in a
few drivers and system initialization, but that's about it.

